# persian language  ÒÈÇä ÝÇÑÓ&#1740;

## navid

Hello internet users

 I really got unhappy when I saw almost all languages except Farsi(Persian).I do not know if I am the first farsi language internet user that has used and registered in this forum or not.

I am also very happy that have started a part of this web site in farsi(of course this passage is written in English for you).

In addition I ask you to visit my Website which has been developing and is going to be a cyclopedia.

Thank you very much.

ÈÓãå Çááå ÇáÑÍãÇä ÇáÑÍیã

ÈÇ ÚÑÖ ÓáÇã

åãÇä ØæÑ å ÏÑ ÈÇáÇ ÇÔÇÑå ÑÏã  ÇÒ Çیäå ãä ÇËÑی ÇÒ ÒÈÇä ÝÇÑÓی ÏÑ Çیä ÝÑæã äÏیÏã äÇÑÇÍÊ ÔÏã.ÇãیÏæÇÑã ÈیÔÊÑ Èå ÒÈÇä ÝÇÑÓی ÇÑÒÔ  ÏÇÏå ÔæÏ

ÈÇ ÊÔÑ

----------

## punter

I am not sure.... but I think I posted a thread in farsi somewhere around here at some point.

but if you think you're the first persian user registered on the gentoo forums, I must say you're almost 5 years late !

----------

## life-is-life

 *navid wrote:*   

> Hello internet users
> 
>  I really got unhappy when I saw almost all languages except Farsi(Persian).I do not know if I am the first farsi language internet user that has used and registered in this forum or not.
> 
> I am also very happy that have started a part of this web site in farsi(of course this passage is written in English for you).
> ...

 

salam navid jan,

nemidoonam chand saale ke in tapic ro zadi vali man taze ba in site ashna shodam.

shaayad dige too in site faa'l nabaashi vali fekr konam dovomin Irani baasham too in site.

----------

## quaere verum

 *life-is-life wrote:*   

> salam navid jan,
> 
> nemidoonam chand saale ke in tapic ro zadi vali man taze ba in site ashna shodam.
> 
> shaayad dige too in site faa'l nabaashi vali fekr konam dovomin Irani baasham too in site.

 

Salaam life-is-lfe. Fekr konam u sevomin Irani bashy inja.  :Wink: 

----------

